# EcoStar shingle project



## MGP Roofing

I'm pricing this house for reroofing at the moment. The client wants an Ecostar roof. 
Has anyone installed these and is there anything they don't say in the install manual that I should be aware of when installing this?
I gave her a estimate & she's still keen so now i'm putting together a final proposal.


----------



## MGP Roofing

Update: The cost was too much, so the H/O has gone with a Hatteras shingle roof instead. A non-stocked colour, so i'll be starting as soon as the shingles arrive from the US, prob mid-Feb.


----------

